# Cereals?



## Apple04 (Mar 16, 2017)

I know I've just posted but I'm thinking of buying some cereals because I love it. Anyway they're cereals curiously cinnamon, golden grahams, krave, crunchy peanut butter clusters, coco pops, coco rocks, cookie crisp and golden nuggets. I really want to try these cereals out. Is it ok to have something like cereal everyday?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Apple04 (Mar 16, 2017)

ah24 said:


> Absolutely not.


 No offence, but why?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You could have them in small amounts iifym, but if you have a look at the ingredients they are full of sugars.

Oats and chocolate protein powder (or whatever flavor you like) would be a better option.

The breakfast cereals you have mentioned are all simple carbs with a high glycemic index, they will spike your blood sugar and then drop off rapidly.

A couple of hours later the low blood sugar causes cravings for more carbs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Apple04 said:


> I know I've just posted but I'm thinking of buying some cereals because I love it. Anyway they're cereals curiously cinnamon, golden grahams, krave, crunchy peanut butter clusters, coco pops, coco rocks, cookie crisp and golden nuggets. I really want to try these cereals out. Is it ok to have something like cereal everyday?


 of course you can, through my 2012 Universe prep i trained 6 days a week and had cereal after every workout did me no harm....it's probably not a great idea to substitute all your carbs with them due to things like lack of fibre and even sugar to a degree but once even twice a day no reason i can think of not to have them in your diet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sparkey said:


> You could have them in small amounts iifym, but if you have a look at the ingredients they are full of sugars.
> 
> Oats and chocolate protein powder (or whatever flavor you like) would be a better option.
> 
> ...


 the Glycemic Index is irrelevant these days unless you are a diabetic as the index changes when you combine the carb with Protein and/or fat (i assume he will be having them with milk)

but even saying that all carbs turn into glucose (sugar) so no real difference in the big picture


----------



## Apple04 (Mar 16, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> the Glycemic Index is irrelevant these days unless you are a diabetic as the index changes when you combine the carb with Protein and/or fat (i assume he will be having them with milk)
> 
> but even saying that all carbs turn into glucose (sugar) so no real difference in the big picture


 I'm definitely going to ask my dad to buy some now. I'm probably going to have it as a late night snack, but probably not going to have it everyday. Kraves came out with a new cereal a couple months back, Krave Choco roulette. It has white chocolate and chocolate caramel as well as the other flavours.


----------



## Apple04 (Mar 16, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> of course you can, through my 2012 Universe prep i trained 6 days a week and had cereal after every workout did me no harm....it's probably not a great idea to substitute all your carbs with them due to things like lack of fibre and even sugar to a degree but once even twice a day no reason i can think of not to have them in your diet.


 May I ask, what cereal did you have?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I eat two bowls of cereal a day, typically.


----------



## Apple04 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I eat two bowls of cereal a day, typically.


 What cereal? General question


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Apple04 said:


> What cereal? General question


 Anything I fancy. Lionbar cereal, Krave, Cheerios, Coco Pops, Toffee Crisp cereal, Frosties. I'm a huge fan of cereal so the list goes on :lol:

Third time mate - stop overthinking everything. As long as you're meeting your calorie and protein requirements, and your diet is balanced and not full of s**t, then you're golden. f**k all wrong with a bit of cereal.


----------



## Apple04 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Anything I fancy. Lionbar cereal, Krave, Cheerios, Coco Pops, Toffee Crisp cereal, Frosties. I'm a huge fan of cereal so the list goes on :lol:
> 
> Third time mate - stop overthinking everything. As long as you're meeting your calorie and protein requirements, and your diet is balanced and not full of s**t, then you're golden. f**k all wrong with a bit of cereal.


 I'm a big fan of cereal aswell, every time I go into Tesco to have a look I check if they have any new cereal, I know its sounds weird but I just love it. You just said some cereals I didn't even know existed. Toffee crisp cereal? Lion bar cereal? I don't know what to pick because there's so much variety.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Apple04 said:


> May I ask, what cereal did you have?


 whatever i fancied but in general Lion Bar or Coco pops rocks were my usual



I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Anything I fancy. Lionbar cereal, Krave, Cheerios, Coco Pops, Toffee Crisp cereal, Frosties. I'm a huge fan of cereal so the list goes on :lol:
> 
> Third time mate - stop overthinking everything. As long as you're meeting your calorie and protein requirements, and your diet is balanced and not full of s**t, then you're golden. f**k all wrong with a bit of cereal.


 THIS


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a bowl of cheerios every morning and maybe some golden syrup porridge oats at lunch for a carb boost


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Great post workout. I sometimes have 100g cereal & almond milk.

Or great whenever you fancy it. Bowls of cereal won't make you fat or make you lose gains lol.

I often demolish 8 wheetabix.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Great post workout. I sometimes have 100g cereal & almond milk.
> 
> Or great whenever you fancy it. Bowls of cereal won't make you fat or make you lose gains lol.
> 
> I often demolish 8 wheetabix.


 I've started buying that protein weetbix


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fletch68 said:


> I've started buying that protein weetbix


 Personally I'd suggest you stop again. 'Protein' breakfast cereals are expensive and almost always unnecessary.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> I've started buying that protein weetbix


 Compare the nutritional values on protein weetabix and normal. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

I echo the above. Waste of money, have your wheetabix as a carb source and then protein shake or egg on side. I used to have 100g steak 4 eggs and 100g oats for breakfast. Perfect for me personally.


----------

